# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Jerry Spring, l'intégrale N&B

## kilfou

Un canard BD dont vous êtes le héros ce soir. Si tu veux une intro naze et pas drôle, vas en 1. Si tu préfères une intro pas drôle et naze, va en 2. Si tu ne veux pas perdre ton temps à lire une intro honteuse, va en 3.
 1. Ololol l'intégrale de Jerry Golé, ça va être kro drôle.

 2. Ololol l'intégrale de Jerry String, va y avoir de la bonnasse.

 3. Dupuis continue à ressortir les titres anciens de son catalogue, comme il l'a fait pour Théodore Poussin. Sauf que Monsieur Boulier est descendu vachement plus bas dans son grenier puisque les quatre tomes présents dans cette première intégrale ont été publiés dans le journal de Spirou pour la première fois entre 1954 et 1955. Pourquoi s'intéresser à de telles "vieilleries" ? C'est ce qu'on va voir tout de suite.

 Au niveau du scénario, _Jerry Spring_ n'est pas un coup de pied dans la fourmilière , faut avouer. C'est du western classique, plus John Wayne que Sergio Leone, un gentil cow-boy sans peur et sans reproche toujours prompt à défendre la veuve et l'orphelin. Petite démarcation avec Georges Abitbol, il est ami avec un stéréotype de Mexicain et même avec un Indien, c'est dire son ouverture d'esprit "Peace Man". Un cowboy hippie. Enfin presque parce que le gaillard sait se servir de ses poings et de son Colt, il tend pas la tête pour se faire tondre non plus. Toujours est il que les pages défilent avec fluidité, parsemées ça et là de petits cliffhangers et de dilution-divagation de l'intrigue, héritage de la publication en périodique. Un parfum old-school pas déplaisant du tout tant le moteur ronronne avec mélodie et constance, exhalant un délicat fumet de qualité.

 Et la qualité se retrouve aussi dans le dessin. J'ai envie de dire _surtout_ dans le dessin. Parce que lui n'a pas pris un coup de vieux. Il en remontre même beaucoup à certains dessinateurs actuels qui offrent la plus grande attention à la narration et négligent complètement le dessin. Suivez mon regard...
 Jijé (de son vrai nom Joseph Gillain qui a fait presque pareil qu'Hergé pour se choisir un pseudal) est un monstre sacré de la BD. Pilier du journal Spirou, il reprend le héros éponyme à Rob-Vel avant de le transmettre à son élève Franquin. Il met le pied à l'étrier à Jean Giraud (aka Moebius) qui encrera complètement un _Jerry Spring_ (vous ferez seuls le lien avec Blueberry j'imagine). Niveau références, Monsieur Jijé se pose là et ça devrait suffire à vous faire ouvrir le bouquin. Une fois ouvert, remballez vos langues, la bave ne fera que du mal aux superbes planches publiées pour la première fois en noir et blanc (selon la volonté même de Jijé). Virevoltant, vif et ferme, solide et fluide, alternant pleins et déliés, noirs profonds et blancs éclatants, c'est un régal pour les pupilles.

 Un bouquin à lire avant d'offrir à son popa ou son papi parce qu'il n'y a pas de raison qu'il n'y ait que les vieux qui en profitent.

_Jerry Spring intégrale 1 en N&B_, de Jijé, 240 pages dont 32 de dossier fort instructif, éditions Dupuis, 24€


Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## chtiungdor

Bientôt il y aura plus de news de BD que de jeux vidéos  :;):

----------


## Starvey

C'est vrai que le noir et blanc est magnifique.
C'est sympa de voir autre chose que du Sfar et du Trondheim. Et aussi des vieux trucs qu'il fallait s'arracher les cheveux pour les trouver.

Bien content de lire ça dans CPC.

----------


## Padre

Les héros qui ont la tête de Rick Asley m'emmerdent.

Le mieux étant qu'ils portent un masque et souhaitent faire péter les parlements, ouai ça c'est sexy!

----------


## Pipeman - le vrai

A noter que Dupuis, dans un louable effort pour la sauvegarde du patrimoine et pour une fois, au mépris des calculs de rentabilité, ressort depuis des années tout ce que Jijé a fait entre 1938 et 1977. Les volumes sont chronologiques, mais l'ordre des parutions est à rebour, au fur et à mesure que les progrès de la technique permettent de restaurer des dessins qui ont souffert du passage du temps. Pour les plus anciens, il n'y a quasiment plus de planches et films originaux. Les imprimeurs les jetaient tout simplement. Les auteurs eux-mêmes se considèraient à cette époque comme de simples artisans qui faisaient sans prétention des "petits mickeys" et gardaient peu de planches. La grosse tête leur est venue plus tard. J'ouvre une parenthèse pour signaler que le dernier représentant à mon avis de ces géants qui restent modestes est Raoul Cauvin. Bien qu'il soit sans doute celui qui vende le plus d'albums en France (et est boudé par tous ceux qui considèrent que la BD est trop sérieuse pour être lue par des enfants), il continuait encore il y a peu à venir régulièrement au journal spirou pour faire des photocopies (Dans un gag de Gaston Lagaffe, c'est ce même Raoul qui a photocopié la crèpe en croyant illustrer un article sur la lune ).
Pour revenir à Jijé, il faut travailler à partir de fac-similés avec des couleurs sous forme de points grossiers qui bavent et débordent. C'est un travail super long et minutieux pour numériser tout ça. Chapeau bas à ceux qui font ce travail de fourmi dans l'ombre.

----------


## Starvey

> Le mieux étant qu'ils portent un masque et souhaitent faire péter les parlements, ouai ça c'est sexy!


Il n'y a pas que (le très grand) _V for Vendetta_ dans la vie  ::): 


... il y a aussi les _Watchmen_.

Me demande si le prochain papier sera sur le dernier _Blacksad_, qui est vraiment très chouette (et qui au passage sera l'occasion d'un second bouquin d'aquarelles absolument magnifique, vers novembre... avec un chouette coffret pour les deux).

----------


## Pipeman - le vrai

Me demande si le prochain papier sera sur le dernier _Blacksad_, qui est vraiment très chouette (et qui au passage sera l'occasion d'un second bouquin d'aquarelles absolument magnifique, vers novembre... avec un chouette coffret pour les deux).[/QUOTE]

+1 je vote aussi pour Blacksad
A noter pour les parisiens une expo en ce moment à la Fnac des Halles

----------

